

Serving Your Binaries - Sharma
https://bintray.com

======
tekromancr
What's your pitch? All I see on that page is that it is some sort of service
for distributing files, but no way to get any more info. Do you provide build
services? Are the files malware free? Is this just a CDN that is tuned to
deliver large binaries quickly? There is just not enough info for me to even
submit info to learn more.

